# Meet My Horse!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought I would introduce y'all to my horse! Her name is Amber, she is an 8 year old Percheron/Thoroughbred. I'll have had her for 4 years this November! We dabble in a little bit of everything, Dressage, hunters, equitation, trail, and will hopefully begin some cross country jumping in the spring! 

Here are some pictures from our ride today!


----------



## littlebetalover (Oct 17, 2012)

wow nice horse.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

beautiful horse


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

shes wonderful! I had an american QH and i have a German Warmblood Hanoverian currently. I ride english, western, bareback...etc....and do barrels, pole bending, etc. starting jumping!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow she is pretty I compete in western pleasure, english equitatation and pleasure, jumping, barrels, polebending, and love trail rides! My current horse is a palamino yearling arab x quarter horse. Her name is Saarah. We are currently competing very successfuly in halter winning a first in our first ever class! Good job Saarah!


----------

